# monitor puerto paraleleo



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ago 7, 2006)

seria posible hacer esto que sale en la web de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm
 pero con un conector de 9 pines?
gracias i saluddos
i alguien me podria decir de dponde bajarme el programa


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

PALLARESPUNKOI dijo:
			
		

> seria posible hacer esto que sale en la web de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm
> pero con un conector de 9 pines?
> gracias i saluddos
> i alguien me podria decir de dponde bajarme el programa



Hola, el programa lo puede bajar de
http://www.pablin.com.ar/main.htm

Se llama control 8

O puede probar con los qu etenemos aquí mismo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Lo que no entiendo es por que un db9???

Quiere conectarlo en el serial?? si es así, entonces el programa no le va a servir, por que el serial tiene otra dirección y trabaja con otros niveles de tensión.

O lo que quiere es un adaptador de paralelo a serial?

Saludos y moveré esto a Interfáses


----------

